# drifting in my b13



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

its cool im going to film some tommrow and post it up.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

first off its not drifting but more power to ya.........its a power slide if its in snow or rain lol!


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

you're not smart.


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

Good Luck with that.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

who are you referring to?


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

the other guy :cheers:


----------



## B13Sentra2DR (Dec 7, 2003)

FYI you can too drift a FWD car you just have to rid it of all understeer in the front wheels i think


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

no you cant.....................read this thread, it explains that FF cars dont drift, they can slide
only FR cars can do true drifts
http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=49218&page=6&pp=15


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

91sentra said:


> no you cant.....................read this thread, it explains that FF cars dont drift, they can slide
> only FR cars can do true drifts
> http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=49218&page=6&pp=15



you can drift a fwd car...http://www.driftclub.com/driftdiagrams.htm

noobz


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

ZooYork said:


> you can drift a fwd car...http://www.driftclub.com/driftdiagrams.htm
> 
> noobz


no one likes you. :newbie:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

oh man............but its still not "drifting" you are power sliding!

refer to this thread please, i wont get into it.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

thats the same link i put up, its obvious that the kid doesnt know that true drifting is only capable from RWD cars......physics wont allow a FF car to truly drift.  I guess people want to really get into D1 in their front wheel drives


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

You're going to get tons of grief for calling FWD sliding "drifting" from purists, but if you're having fun, screw them, do your thang. FWD sliding is becoming more popular.


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

91sentra said:


> thats the same link i put up, its obvious that the kid doesnt know that true drifting is only capable from RWD cars......physics wont allow a FF car to truly drift.  I guess people want to really get into D1 in their front wheel drives


lol i didnt even notice your link sorry bud :thumbup: like i said in that post. you can slide a FF like a mofo! have fun! seriously, but dont go callin naty bo, crystal!


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

...Tray drifting rawks!!!

From a purist perspective, me, drifting can only be achieved by a car that, in some way, has power being transfered to the ground via the REAR wheels. That can be AWD, RWD,or MR, not FF

You can call your ass dragging "drifting" all you want but it will never be true.


----------



## Marty01 (Dec 20, 2004)

91sentra said:


> no you cant.....................read this thread, it explains that FF cars dont drift, they can slide
> only FR cars can do true drifts
> http://nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=49218&page=6&pp=15


all cars can drift and heres why...

.. drifting is all 4 corners of the car losing grip at the same time and by that simple fact.. it's simply a matter of the chassis being properly balanced to alloy all 4 tires to break traction evenly

now the quest for propper balancing is a long one and yes you can sway the drive wheels to break traction at different points based on how much power they are trying to deliver when the non drive wheels break traction as well

YES it is being on the knife edge and YES it is very difficult to acheive regardless of FWD, RWD or AWD drivetrain.


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

Marty01 said:


> all cars can drift and heres why...
> 
> .. drifting is all 4 corners of the car losing grip at the same time and by that simple fact.. it's simply a matter of the chassis being properly balanced to alloy all 4 tires to break traction evenly
> 
> ...



GOOD POINT MADE ITS STILL SLIDING THOUGH


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

while drifting you maintain grip with the front tires
all 4 tires breaking loose is just a power slide

with FWD its just ass-dragging, not drifting...simple as that


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

this is not the section to be arguing about this... FWD cars cannot drift period. this should either be moved to the drifting section or close cause its getting a bit ridiculous.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I think drift enthusiasts are adamant about this because they're trying to break away from the "Honda Rice Boi" crowd and/or trying to be different and have something they can call their own.


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

Radioaktiv said:


> while drifting you maintain grip with the front tires
> all 4 tires breaking loose is just a power slide
> 
> with FWD its just ass-dragging, not drifting...simple as that


thank you! power sliding is a technique used while racing..........you would NEVER drift while racing because it slows you down tremendously! but you aren't drifting! why do you insist it is! we aren't telling you you cant have fun sliding your ff around but it isn't drifting. it would be like playing golf with a baseball, playing football with a turkey, basketball with a human head..........its the same idea but you aren't really playing the true game. whats the deal with drifting now? thats all anyone wants to do.........drifting kinda pisses me off, it destroys perfectly good tires



just close the thread and take your arguments to the FF sliding thread in the drifting sub forum


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ZooYork said:


> you can drift a fwd car...http://www.driftclub.com/driftdiagrams.htm
> 
> noobz



noobz? 

lmao. Alright thrilla....you take your 94 XE and film it drifting just like they do in D1.

what's that? You can't? Oh, that's right, because your car is FRONT WHEEL DRIVE!


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

this is lame, its just like when the domestics rag on imports just because they are imports even though they can go jsut as fast. WEA WEA WEA u have fwd u cant drift. fwd can drift my back end comes out without even pullin the e-brake so if drifting means keeping traction to the front wheels then guess what, its very possible. Drifting is just for fun anyone can do it all u need is to mess around in a parking lot for a while to get it down


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

BUT ITS NOT BLOODY DRIFTING! its a damn powerslide. drifting is not sliding you back tires! they dont slide the tires!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*THEY DONT SLIDE THE TIRES*!!!!!!! they over power them AND SPIN THEM. you cant do that in a freaking FWD! so just stop it.............chim you know what to do.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

ok u break the tires loose that means they arent grabbing and if they arent grabbin then they are sliding


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

fine, i cant win with this...i have tried, i still completely fail to understand why you demand it be called drifting.............you slide the FWD car around. can you auto race with a moped? nope......no you cant.....you can try.....you may even be able to keep up! but it isn't auto racing........never has been never will be.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

well i fail to understand why u demand the "fact" to be known that fwd cars cant drift when u cant give it a technical definition


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Umm, who makes all these rules up anyways? Was there a referendum or something? Or perhaps the automotive gods gave the rules to Moses on tablets? Its a stupid fad (for Americans at least) anyways, in a few years all this will be moot anyways. Sorry to break it to all of you (this is just opinion from someone that works for a company that has sponsored drivers, I've been to events, I've watched the videos, etc).


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

i completely agree


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

Marty01 said:


> all cars can drift and heres why...
> 
> .. drifting is all 4 corners of the car losing grip at the same time and by that simple fact.. it's simply a matter of the chassis being properly balanced to alloy all 4 tires to break traction evenly
> 
> ...



FF cant' drift. and drifting is having complete control under a uncontrolable zone! and able to do it sequintialy with the rear wheels breaking traction with POWER not locking up with e'brake, and when u say ALL 4 tires break traction, dude that aint drifting, its an action called "_NEUTRAL_"... fyi


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^ha! another for team chim/pete!







question........why has drifting become so insainly popular? SCCA road racing hasnt? i peronly think roa racing is much better but thats just me i guess


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

StevenLK said:


> FF cant' drift. and drifting is having complete control under a uncontrolable zone! and able to do it sequintialy with the rear wheels breaking traction with POWER not locking up with e'brake, and when u say ALL 4 tires break traction, dude that aint drifting, its an action called "_NEUTRAL_"... fyi


 i previously said i dont even need to pull the e brake to whip the back end out or tap my brakes with a fwd and i have plenty of control while doing it


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

^Throttle lift oversteer isn't drifting by most people's definition.

The impression I get is that many people are defining "Drifting" as "Causing an oversteer situation by means of breaking traction at the the drive wheels by means of wheelspin." That makes it very difficult to say that you can "drift" a FWD car, amd although it's not impossible for wheelspin to occur up front and as a result the car oversteer, it's just not likely. The car is going to understeer most likely. 

Here's the definition I found when searching and according to it, ANY car can drift. Although I agree with the definition, you won't see me calling "oversteer" drifting any time soon. I also tend to think that when drifting, the entire car looses traction, not just drive wheels, basically a power slide. 

http://www.explore-sports.com/sports/D/Drifting.html

The idea of closing this thread so that some people don't have to argue their point any further or risk losing an argument is just lame and a fascist way of thinking. People need to grow up. Censoring things you don't like is an irresponsible and childish way of dealing with them.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

very true but i dont think that this is the appropriate place to argue this. Its almost the same identical thread as the one in hte drifting sub forum...  thats why i think that it should at least be moved to the correct area.


----------



## ZooYork (Jun 23, 2004)

lol dam i started a fire! i dont use the e brake. and yes my tires arre stock not cheap slicks. its done on dry pavement. front wheels spin rear slide, what do u call that? power slide?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

yes............


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

now we know the diffrence, that FF cannot Drift. so, lets get to the power sliding vid/pics u were going to post!


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

yeah, where are they? I would like to see them anyways. :cheers:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i thought "ass dragging" was the term used for FF drifting.


----------



## skets (Jun 17, 2004)

Sorry to dig up this old thread but anything and i repeat ANYTHING can be drifted ... you wont win any drifting competitions in a FF car (if you did who the hell were your competing against?) but that sure as hell doesnt mean you cant drift one ... oh and there are other ways to drift a FF car apart from pulling the handbrake; you can feint drift a well balanced FF car (like a N15 pulsar)very easily.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I give up.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

chimmike said:


> give it up skets, you're wrong.


You can drift in a FF car, its a matter of trail braking or left foot braking and timing the steering input.

You won't win a drift contest with an FF car because you bleed off too much speed but you can easily drift.

Here is a picture of me drifting a FF car on the track at about 70 mph at 45 degrees of a drift angle. I was doing this on purpose for my friend who was taking the picture.

http://www.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu...08958&imageID=38160216&Mytoken=20050223140547


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

VID OR BAN! come on lets see it ................
NOW!
You wont


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

PeaNutB13 said:


> VID OR BAN! come on lets see it ................
> NOW!
> You wont


What the hell are you talking about in english?


----------



## XDEEDUBBX (Feb 28, 2005)

StevenLK said:


> now we know the diffrence, that FF cannot Drift. so, lets get to the power sliding vid/pics u were going to post!


Yea i'd like to see some pix... :hal:


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

XDEEDUBBX said:


> Yea i'd like to see some pix... :hal:


click on the link that is in my post!


----------



## skets (Jun 17, 2004)

morepower2 said:


> You can drift in a FF car, its a matter of trail braking or left foot braking and timing the steering input.
> 
> You won't win a drift contest with an FF car because you bleed off too much speed but you can easily drift.
> 
> Here is a picture of me drifting a FF car on the track at about 70 mph at 45 degrees of a drift angle. I was doing this on purpose for my friend who was taking the picture.


thanks very much.


----------



## XDEEDUBBX (Feb 28, 2005)

sno..why'd you put that by your name?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

XDEEDUBBX said:


> sno..why'd you put that by your name?


because thats funny as hell.


----------



## XDEEDUBBX (Feb 28, 2005)

uhhhh yea....


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

PeaNutB13 said:


> VID OR BAN! come on lets see it ................
> NOW!
> You wont


you have to be bloody kidding me..............do you know who it is your talking to?...........think about it, harder.

i know you can slide the FF around..........i guess im a tool, and i just don't like to "call" it drifting, granted you can do nearly the same thing (but not as long)


XDEEDUBBX said:


> uhhhh yea....


the code takes no prisoners


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

By definition, a ff cannot drift, drifting is controlling the car throught the turn (sideways) with the rear wheels. (the drive wheels) You cannot drift a front wheel drive car....you can make it look like it's drifting, but it isn't.

And whoever said fr is the only kind that can drift is also wrong.....mid engin cars can drift, awd cars can drift (using a more rear biased differential set)


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

my beat is fwd and i control the rear wheels through the turn just fine either with counter stearing, a acurate initial whip or yes of course the e-brake if needed


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

XDEEDUBBX said:


> sno..why'd you put that by your name?


usercode pwnage. everyone likes his pee. :loser: 

anyway: drifting is lame. its just stunting, and i never was one for stunting.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

Tavel said:


> usercode pwnage. everyone likes his pee. :loser:


haha, indeed. i wish teh n00bs would stop pming me about it.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

i dont like your pee despite what you say.................


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

Slacky said:


> my beat is fwd and i control the rear wheels through the turn just fine either with counter stearing, a acurate initial whip or yes of course the e-brake if needed


I never said you couldn't pull the rear throught he turn in a fwd car, I said you can't "drift" it. And You're not controling the rear wheels with countersteer, thats just countersteer. 

Either way, FWD cannot drift.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

yea but i control the position of the rear wheels to the angle of the turn by adjusting with the front with some countersteer, catching more traction with the front end keeps the back end out


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

SlowB14 said:


> I never said you couldn't pull the rear throught he turn in a fwd car, I said you can't "drift" it. And You're not controling the rear wheels with countersteer, thats just countersteer.
> 
> Either way, FWD cannot drift.


They can drift, the proper definition of drifting is a slide through a turn. This is what it was called before it became popular as a spectator sport and all the ricers invented new names for it.

Look at the picutre of my B14, thats a high speed drifit on a race track, not pulling the parking brake or ass draging. It was done by trail braking and doing a scandanvian flick at the right moment during a race.


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

morepower2 said:


> They can drift, the proper definition of drifting is a slide through a turn. This is what it was called before it became popular as a spectator sport and all the ricers invented new names for it.
> 
> Look at the picutre of my B14, thats a high speed drifit on a race track, not pulling the parking brake or ass draging. It was done by trail braking and doing a scandanvian flick at the right moment during a race.


no, thats a slide....not a drift....

You're taking drifting as something other than what it is, a show. Drifting requires rwd....you can't argue it. Watch any D1 competition, or talk to a D1 driver, drifting is rwd only.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

then give me a solid definition i cant find my way around and i will shut up, ive yet to see one


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

Slacky said:


> then give me a solid definition i cant find my way around and i will shut up, ive yet to see one


Drifting : a sport in which rwd cars compete to have the highest angle of drift, at the fastest speed, closest to the wall to earn style points.

Work around that. That right there is drifting.

EDIT: I almost for got [in best cocky voice] TRUMPED [end cocky voice]


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

u were supposed to make a deffinition where fwd cars cant drift, a fwd car can go sideways near a wall all it wants. seperate the possabilities of a fwd car being able to "drift" instead of just saying that only rwd cars can do so


----------



## july_driver (Mar 4, 2005)

Slacky said:


> u were supposed to make a deffinition where fwd cars cant drift, a fwd car can go sideways near a wall all it wants. seperate the possabilities of a fwd car being able to "drift" instead of just saying that only rwd cars can do so


Umm i'm not sure if you really know what drifting is...... go watch a few drifting video's. But i'm positive you aren't the first guy that thinks he's "drifting" in his fwd car. Thats more of a slide to be politically correct. I've done it many times in my sentra and it is very fun, but not drifting.


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

Slacky said:


> u were supposed to make a deffinition where fwd cars cant drift, a fwd car can go sideways near a wall all it wants. seperate the possabilities of a fwd car being able to "drift" instead of just saying that only rwd cars can do so


no, you're not getting it....the definition of drifting inclues "RWD" read that. RWD....IE: you cannot drift a fwd car, because it's NOT RWD....


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

SlowB14 said:


> no, thats a slide....not a drift....
> 
> You're taking drifting as something other than what it is, a show. Drifting requires rwd....you can't argue it. Watch any D1 competition, or talk to a D1 driver, drifting is rwd only.


Why don't you read some books on handling and suspension, including engineering textbooks on vehicle dynamics that were around before this fad called drifting then.

You can even read some simple books by Fred Puhn and Don Alexander on the subject that were written in the early 80's before they were even doing the sport of drifting in Japan, before Option Magazine vidios, before Doriken started to drift his AE86 on the street as a young man.

Drifting is a fad extreme sport here that is relativly new, the vehicle dynamic term of drifting has been around for generations.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> Why don't you read some books on handling and suspension, including engineering textbooks on vehicle dynamics that were around before this fad called drifting then.
> 
> You can even read some simple books by Fred Puhn and Don Alexander on the subject that were written in the early 80's before they were even doing the sport of drifting in Japan, before Option Magazine vidios, before Doriken started to drift his AE86 on the street as a young man.
> 
> Drifting is a fad extreme sport here that is relativly new, the vehicle dynamic term of drifting has been around for generations.


mike, you are very correct, however the guy didnt mean just the suspension tuning to get oversteer, he was talking about drifting the car like you see in the D1GP, which is impossible in a FWD car, however you can pull a technical drift by the oversteer created with stiff suspension and trail braking.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

KaRdoN said:


> mike, you are very correct, however the guy didnt mean just the suspension tuning to get oversteer, he was talking about drifting the car like you see in the D1GP, which is impossible in a FWD car, however you can pull a technical drift by the oversteer created with stiff suspension and trail braking.


I agree with this and I even stated this in my post, but some are still choosing to argue.


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

morepower2 said:


> Why don't you read some books on handling and suspension, including engineering textbooks on vehicle dynamics that were around before this fad called drifting then.
> 
> You can even read some simple books by Fred Puhn and Don Alexander on the subject that were written in the early 80's before they were even doing the sport of drifting in Japan, before Option Magazine vidios, before Doriken started to drift his AE86 on the street as a young man.
> 
> Drifting is a fad extreme sport here that is relativly new, the vehicle dynamic term of drifting has been around for generations.


Good job reputing nothing....

You make it sound as if I'm saying 
"I'm f*cking retarded, and think that only rwd cars have the capability of driving down the road."

I never said you can't get a car sideways that wasn't rwd...I simply stated that drifting, the sport, is a rwd thing. I moddified my suspension, I drive it hard, and my car has gone through a turn horizontally before. 

Trying to make yourself sound smart by posting up jibberish about reading up on the dynamics of suspenion is worthless. If you agree fwd can't drift, why keep posting


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

damn. i thought this was suppose to over with. lets j ust post the pics and vids


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

SlowB14 said:


> Good job reputing nothing....
> 
> You make it sound as if I'm saying
> "I'm f*cking retarded, and think that only rwd cars have the capability of driving down the road."
> ...


Why keep posting?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I'd be willing to bet that Mike Kojima knows more than you do about motorsports. And anyone who knows who he is and a little about him would agree with that. SlowB14, you're making a total ass of yourself.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

toolapcfan said:


> I'd be willing to bet that Mike Kojima knows more than you do about motorsports. And anyone who knows who he is and a little about him would agree with that. SlowB14, you're making a total ass of yourself.


sure is fun to read though :thumbup: this is turning into the thread in the motor sports "FWD sliding" section. maybe this should be closed because we took it wayyyyyyy off topic (not pointing the finger at anyone, we all did it) 
this is the thread dedicated to this mindless banter,  just go there and we can argue all day long (as long as its a good argument, im not gona respond is some is called a poopy head lol) and leave this to die :cheers:

also, don't be hassling mike, if you have read www.sentra.net (and if you own a sentra you should have read this) then you know who he is. don't be taking things so personally, we are having a discusion not a flame war.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

i love this thread lol


----------



## B13Sentra2DR (Dec 7, 2003)

FYI 
I had a 96 dodge avenger v6 w/ eibach pro kit springs KYB AGX 8 way adjustable rear 4 way adjustable front struts and with struts on near stiffest settings i could EASILY do this "FWD slide" however you guys want to say it but you guys are describing it as needing to use the e-brake or jerk the steering wheel, and your making it sound like you lose speed doing it.

WRONG WRONG WRONG

When doing my "FWD slide" I could go FASTER than I could without it, the trick was keeping it on the VERGE of losing control or whatever.


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

B13Sentra2DR said:


> FYI
> I had a 96 dodge avenger v6 w/ eibach pro kit springs KYB AGX 8 way adjustable rear 4 way adjustable front struts and with struts on near stiffest settings i could EASILY do this "FWD slide" however you guys want to say it but you guys are describing it as needing to use the e-brake or jerk the steering wheel, and your making it sound like you lose speed doing it.
> 
> WRONG WRONG WRONG
> ...


it's a well known fact that drifting, 99 times out of 100, is not the fastest way around the track.


----------

